# Trails in der Nähe von Andernach



## blub_blub (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
ich suche (eher abfahrtsorientierte) Trails in der Nähe von Andernach.
Im Forum hab ich nur die Strecke am Hochkreuz gefunden, die gesperrt ist.

vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## schigga (16. Dezember 2011)

moin

warum is die "strecke" am hochkreuz gesperrt???

meinst du die direkt am hochkreuz?

am fuchssprung direkt um die ecke in ne recht nette dh. kannst ja mal gucken. 
ansonsten hab ich selber noch nix gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

